# Calm down!!



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Does doing circles help? My former lease horse was an 8 year old OTTB and I never found anything that helped calmed him down after riding him for almost a year. So just curious to see what worked for you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try withholding his supplemental groceries two days beforehand and increase his hay if he's inside. Try to spend as much time as possible with the horse at the show as you are all he knows. You don't have to be fussing, if you have time just read or rearrange your tack, pick his stall. This helps the horse more than a lot of people realize.


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

My horse can be extremely tense and nervous at shows. This is due to lack of exposure but he's getting better. I find that directing all my attention at him aka not letting myself get distracted helps. Having a quiet confident manner also helps...I am the leader and he looks to me for how to behave. While we are warming up I often will talk non-sense to him or softly sing. It calms me down and so also calms him down. But sometimes the only way to get a horse to be relaxed and calm at a show is to take him many, many times 

Good luck!


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Lunge line, whip, and bell boots.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> *Try withholding his supplemental groceries two days* beforehand and increase his hay if he's inside. Try to spend as much time as possible with the horse at the show as you are all he knows. You don't have to be fussing, if you have time just read or rearrange your tack, pick his stall. This helps the horse more than a lot of people realize.


I can not stress enough how bad of advice this is. This is the worse idea ever. NEVER hold a horses feed before a show. This not only throws their routine off, which can make them more stressed and anxious, but it can lead to colic, ulcers and a whole pile of issues that are not worth it for a horse show. I just can not stress enough how bad it is for a horse to pull their feed for a few days before a show.

What I do for my hyper horses is lunge them. I don't mean just throw them on a lunge line and chase them in circles. I mean lunge the horse like you would for a school at home. I make sure I keep myself calm as the horse feeds off the riders energy level. I try to keep a routine. I don't hang out on my horse just standing and watching classes for a half an hour before the class. I don't tack up and get on until I need to, then I make sure I go straight from the warm up ring into the show ring. 

Lots of circles, spirals and transitions. Making sure as a rider I am not tense in those transitions because that encourages the horse to get sticky which leads to mini explosions in the ring. Just stay nice and quiet and relaxed.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

the show was last Sunday.

I was very proud of how well behaved he was! Luckily we got there early enough to school in the ring. He was pretty focused until he would start answering the other horses' calls! 

He ended up being so calm, that I took him into a barrel class!! haha, it was really fun!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

NB, I don't know and could be wrong, but I read that as avoiding giving them the 'extra' stuff. The stuff you feed them that you don't really need to but they enjoy. My pony gets corn in his feed cause he likes it - that sort of thing. Or excessive treats or anything. That's how I took it, but don't know if that's what she actually meant. But I don't know whether or not that's what Muppet really meant. 
Though I agree with not making big changes suddenly


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> NB, I don't know and could be wrong, but I read that as avoiding giving them the 'extra' stuff. The stuff you feed them that you don't really need to but they enjoy. My pony gets corn in his feed cause he likes it - that sort of thing. Or excessive treats or anything. That's how I took it, but don't know if that's what she actually meant. But I don't know whether or not that's what Muppet really meant.
> Though I agree with not making big changes suddenly


If thats what was meant then thats okay. I didn't think of it like that because I don't feed anything that isn't needed. I don't add treats to feed. So there is nothing to pull from the feed. Which is why I read it as "pull their feed and only feed hay".


----------



## PalominoOwner (Dec 4, 2011)

I go tluck my horse never gets excited like that


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Me too! My mare is so nice and calm

Though I do live the challenge of an energetic horse! Gets me moving too! Hahh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokinindigoblue (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha my mare is a dream jumping nice and calm but in the flat ring she likes to rear... Circle circle circle haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

having extra TIME. I find that the best way to keep my horse calm while i ride is to never let him get stressed up. Im at the barn early, he gets his breakfast, time to drink water and a chance to walk around in his shipping boots. He gets patiently loaded, with NO rush. If i pull him out of the field and throw him on a trailer in the dark i figure im setting him up to be nervous. I try to get to shows a little early, walk him around before i tack up. I usually leave 30-40 minutes for my first warm up. That gives me 10-15 minutes dedicated to WALKING ONLY. he needs the time to look and jig and then settle. Then while i warm up i keep it simple, and quiet. try to find a secluded part of the ring and put him on a circle. lots of transitions. During my actual ride i just focus on keeping my self calm, and correct him if he bolts or bucks. dont get mad, dont get frusterated. Be persistant and strong, but dont overface yourself. *pet peeve* when people push themselves or their horses mindsets to get their "moneys worth". LOL, sorry for this rant....basically give lots of extra time, relax and DONT PANIC.


----------

